# Trek Pilot 1.2



## Dijdile (May 25, 2006)

Any thoughts on the Trek Pilot 1.2???

Thanks!


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the 2.1 and I love it. Never had a problem with components, and I put on 1600 mi in about a 5 month period. 

I'm glad I went as high in quality as I did, with the boost in preformance and rideability, I'm debating if I should have gone higher.


----------



## rcnmoon (Oct 4, 2004)

WHat is the list weight of the stock 1.2 & 2.1


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

Trek does not give out stock weights, as they say too many other variables can go in to the weight. I never weighed mine, but I think for the people who will be using this bike (i.e. non-racers) a few ounces don't make that much difference.


----------

